# Futterboot von DAM



## Angelgage (17. März 2008)

Hallo möchte mir das Futterboot von DAM kaufen das (DAM MADD Fender Bait Boat ) Kennt das einer brauche es nur dieses Jahr weil wir an einen Großen Stausee Fahren und dort wollen wir richtig auf Große Karpfen Angeln da dort aber mit Boot zum Rudern verboten ist Brauche ich nun das Futterboot .
Wenn das einer Kennt sagt mal ob das Gut ist macht bitte mit Noten von 1 -6 
Danke euch jetzt schon mal :vik::vik:
Könnte das Boot bei meinem Händler für 299 Euro bekommen  ( Neu )


----------



## Goldschuppi (17. März 2008)

*AW: Futterboot von DAM*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Hallo möchte mir das Futterboot von DAM kaufen das (DAM MADD Fender Bait Boat ) Kennt das einer brauche es nur dieses Jahr weil wir an einen Großen Stausee Fahren und dort wollen wir richtig auf Große Karpfen Angeln da dort aber mit Boot zum Rudern verboten ist Brauche ich nun das Futterboot .
> Wenn das einer Kennt sagt mal ob das Gut ist macht bitte mit Noten von 1 -6
> Danke euch jetzt schon mal :vik::vik:


 
Von dem Futterboot halte ich persönlich nicht viel , da ich in einem anderen Forum nichts gutes über das Teil gelesen habe .
Es soll nicht sehr stabil im Wasser liegen . Vieleicht meldet sich noch jemand wo dieses Futterboot hat und kann eine andere Ausage machen .

Gruß Goldschuppi


----------



## magic feeder (17. März 2008)

*AW: Futterboot von DAM*

willst du dir allen ernstes nur für ein jahr so ein teil kaufen???


----------



## Angelgage (17. März 2008)

*AW: Futterboot von DAM*



magic feeder schrieb:


> willst du dir allen ernstes nur für ein jahr so ein teil kaufen???


Hallo nein werde es dan auch weiter nehmen klingt blöd wie ich es geschrieben habe  :vik:


----------



## KaiAllround (17. März 2008)

*AW: Futterboot von DAM*

Ähm muss dazu mal was sagen:

Ich war mit 14 jahren in einen clup "Schiffsmodelbau" nannten wir uns und muss sagen mit ein bissel aufwand kann man sich ein eigenes Futterboot bauen ich habe da für meine ganse Elektrik+Fernbedinung und 2 servos 170euro bezahlt!!!(was derzeit viel billiger zu beschaffen ist) Dann noch ein bissel Holz und ein paar Stunden bzw. Tage im Keller dann ein bischen Fantasie oder organisierten "bau plan" schwub diewubb hatt man sein eigenes selbst gebautes Futterboot!:vik::vik:

Habe sogar noch ein Bau Plan für ein Bott aber man muss sich das dann selber in ein Futterboot umdenken....


----------



## Angelgage (18. März 2008)

*AW: Futterboot von DAM*

Na mit bauen das ist nicht grade mein Fall 
Werde es mir dann lieber Kaufen


----------



## Carphunter 76 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Futterboot von DAM*

Such mal nach den VoPi Futterbooten, die haben einen guten Ruf, aber auch ein Jahr Wartezeit ...


----------



## carpfinder9 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Futterboot von DAM*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Ähm muss dazu mal was sagen:
> 
> Ich war mit 14 jahren in einen clup "Schiffsmodelbau" nannten wir uns und muss sagen mit ein bissel aufwand kann man sich ein eigenes Futterboot bauen ich habe da für meine ganse Elektrik+Fernbedinung und 2 servos 170euro bezahlt!!!(was derzeit viel billiger zu beschaffen ist) Dann noch ein bissel Holz und ein paar Stunden bzw. Tage im Keller dann ein bischen Fantasie oder organisierten "bau plan" schwub diewubb hatt man sein eigenes selbst gebautes Futterboot!:vik::vik:
> 
> Habe sogar noch ein Bau Plan für ein Bott aber man muss sich das dann selber in ein Futterboot umdenken....


 

Ich bin grad mit meinem Kumpel auch dabei eins zu bauen:Ist noch der kleinere prototyp.
ist gar nicht mal so schwer musst du mal probieren.


----------



## KaiAllround (18. März 2008)

*AW: Futterboot von DAM*



carpfinder9 schrieb:


> Ich bin grad mit meinem Kumpel auch dabei eins zu bauen:Ist noch der kleinere prototyp.
> ist gar nicht mal so schwer musst du mal probieren.



ähm ja aber meins dient nicht nur als Futterboot sondern auch als Freizeitbeschäfftigung:m Aber beim Bau gabs einige Problemme Komplizierter Kiel, Rumpf und Deckbau und dann musste auch noch alles mitteinander überein stimmen...|kopfkrat


----------

